# IT/SP/FR/DE: Hey, how's it going? We are having so much fun



## belladiva

*Moderator's Note:* This question was posted in four different forums.  The various responses that have been given have been combined here, and duplicate posts have been deleted.  In the future, please use the *Other Languages* forum for translations into 2 or more different languages. 

I'm going to Italy and want to send my boyfriend postcards, but his mom is very nosy and I don't want her to read them. Could you quick & dirty translate:

"Hey, how's it going? We are having so much fun, the country is gorgeous. It's incredibly hot, though. Food is amazing, though I can't wait to get back and have Taco Bell...Miss you lots!!"

Thanks/Gracias


----------



## shamblesuk

*[Italian]*

Just to test myself out here's my attempt.....

Ciao, come va? Ci stiamo divertando così tanto, il paese è bellissimo. Ma fa caldissimo. Il cibo è buonissimo, ma non vedo l'ora di tornare ed andare a Taco Bell. Mi manchi tantissimo.....

Maybe _le piatte, _rather than _il cibo._

Feedback welcomed!

Lee


----------



## Saoul

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Just to test myself out here's my attempt.....
> 
> Ciao, come va? Ci stiamo divertendo così tanto, il paese è bellissimo. Ma fa caldissimo. Il cibo è buonissimo, ma non vedo l'ora di tornare ed andare da Taco Bell. Mi manchi tantissimo.....
> 
> Maybe _le piatte, _rather than _il cibo._
> 
> Feedback welcomed!
> 
> Lee



That was perfect, Lee. Just a minor typo and a very tiny mistake.
My compliments, mate.


----------



## fran06

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> "Hey, how's it going? We are having so much fun, the country is gorgeous. It's incredibly hot, though. Food is amazing, though I can't wait to get back and have Taco Bell ...Miss you lots!!"
> 
> Ciao, come va? Ci stiamo divertando così tanto, il paese è bellissimo. Ma fa caldissimo. Il cibo è buonissimo, ma non vedo l'ora di tornare ed andare a Taco Bell (or: di mangiare un Taco). Mi manchi tantissimo.....
> 
> Maybe _le piatte_ i piatti_, _rather than _il cibo.No, Lee, cibo is better._


 
Well done Lee!!!

I missed some typos but Saoul corrected it for you


----------



## flame

belladiva said:
			
		

> I'm going to Italy and want to send my boyfriend postcards, but his mom is very nosy and I don't want her to read them. Could you quick & dirty translate:
> 
> "Hey, how's it going? We are having so much fun, the country is gorgeous. It's incredibly hot, though. Food is amazing, though I can't wait to get back and have Taco Bell...Miss you lots!!"
> 
> Thanks/Danke


 
the quick & dirty approach woud be a cryptographic technique like a shift by 4 letters (a.k.a. Caesar substitution)

DAU, DKS'O EP CKEJC? SA WNA DWREJC OK IQYD BQJ, PDA YKQJPNU EO CKNCAKQO. EP'O EJYNAZEXHU DKP, PDKQCD. BKKZ EO WIWVEJC, PDKQCD E YWJ'P SWEP PK CAP XWYG WJZ DWRA PWYK XAHH...IEOO UKQ HKPO​if your boyfriend understands German (and his mother does not), then this might work as well:

Hallo, wie geht's Dir? Wir haben viel Spaß, das Land ist wunderbar, obwohl es hier unglaublich heiß ist. Das Essen ist wunderbar, trotzdem freue ich mich wieder auf zu Hause und Taco Bell ... Ich vermisse Dich!​Enjoy Italy


----------



## Saoul

Just so everyone know, Taco Bell is a food chain all around the US. So "andare da Taco Bell/Mc Donald's/whatever's" is quite right.


----------



## fran06

Saoul said:
			
		

> Just so everyone know, Taco Bell is a food chain all around the US. So "andare da Taco Bell/Mc Donald's/whatever's" is quite right.


Lo so Saoul ma Taco Bell vende tacos, visto che a lei/lui credo che manchi il cibo più che il posto (I can't wait to get back and *have* Taco Bell) ho pensato che si potesse dire ....mangiare un taco.......solo un'idea


----------



## shamblesuk

Grazie Saoul e Fran


----------



## pixi

*[Spanish]*

hello belladiva,

seria algo asi:

hey, ¿como va todo? nosotros nos lo estamos pasando muy bien, el pais es precioso, aunque hace un calor increible.La comida es asombrosa,sin embargo no puedo esperar para volver/estoy deseando volver y comerme un taco bell.... os echo de menos un monton.


----------



## Saoul

fran06 said:
			
		

> Lo so Saoul ma Taco Bell vende tacos, visto che a lei/lui credo che manchi il cibo più che il posto (I can't wait to get back and *have* Taco Bell) ho pensato che si potesse dire ....mangiare un taco.......solo un'idea



E io che lo sai, ma siccome non tutti lo sanno (so sai sa sappiamo sapete sanno così almeno gli ho usati tutti e pappappero) lo dicevo, giusto per info generale. 
Anche se poi in realtà, anche qui, noto che la gente non dice: "ho voglia di un hamburger!" ma "ho voglia di mangiare al Mac". Mi sfugge come tutto ciò possa succedere, visto che credo di essere uno dei pochi sul pianeta a non aver mai mangiato al Mac, ma molti miei amici dicono così. Pace ai fegati loro.


----------



## linguist786

No-one done French? Here's mine:

"Salut, ça va? On s'amuse beaucoup, le pays est vraiment beau mais il fait très chaud! Le manger est délicieux, mais j'attends avec impatience de rentrer pour manger le "Taco Bell".. tu me manques beaucoup!!"


----------



## cherine

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Le manger est délicieux,


I prefer : la nourriture est délicieuse.
But then of course I'm not a native


----------



## panjabigator

Is the DE here for Deutch (German)?


----------



## Whodunit

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Is the DE here for Deutsch (German)?


 
Yes.


----------



## linguist786

cherine said:
			
		

> I prefer : la nourriture est délicieuse.
> But then of course I'm not a native


Yes I guess you're right - "le manger" _is_ a bit colloquial.
But lets see what natives say anyway.


----------



## panjabigator

cherine said:
			
		

> I prefer : la nourriture est délicieuse.
> But then of course I'm not a native


  Wouldn't you count as a native since you went to a francophone school?


----------



## Periphera

I can help you out with German =)

"Hey, how's it going? We are having so much fun, the country is gorgeous. It's incredibly hot, though. Food is amazing, though I can't wait to get back and have Taco Bell...Miss you lots!!"


"Hallo, wie geht's? Wir haben sehr viel Spass, das Land ist wunderbar. Es ist ausserdem unglaublich warm hier. Das Essen ist sehr gut, trotzdem kann ich aber nicht erwarten, wieder bei Taco Bell zu essen. Ich vermisse dich/euch sehr!!"

Dich is singular, euch is plural.

Hope that will help you. Have a nice trip!


----------



## Whodunit

Since the English sentence is quite colloquial, I would use the same style in German as well:


"Hey, how's it going? We are having so much fun, the country is gorgeous. It's incredibly hot, though. Food is amazing, though I can't wait to get back and have Taco Bell...Miss you lots!!"

Hi, was geht so? Wir haben echt eine Menge Spaß hier und das Land ist unglaublich! Aber es ist wahnsinnig heiß. Das Essen ist auch spitze, aber ich kann es überhaupt nicht mehr abwarten, wieder zurückzukommen und bei Taco Bell zu essen. Ich vermisse dich/euch sehr!

Periphera is right about the "dich"/"euch" issue. You should clarify whom you are referring to.


----------



## cherine

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you count as a native since you went to a francophone school?


I wish I could be as good as natives, but I don't think going to a French school can make a person that good .


----------



## Stéphane89

cherine said:
			
		

> I wish I could be as good as natives, but I don't think going to a French school can make a person that good .


 
Well, I think that going to a french school makes you like a native. Mixing with natives makes you learn the spoken language and if you can follow the courses in French then I think you CAN be considered as a native  

As for 'le manger' it is a common mistake but it is not said like that. You would say 'la nourriture' or 'les repas' instead.


----------

